# New Member with a 2011 335d M-Sport



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

I just got a 2011 335d, and I am in love with the car.

The details for what they are worth:

Alpine White on Saddle Brown Dakota Leather built 4/11
Convenience Package
Cold Weather Package
M Sport Package
Premium Package
iPod and USB Adapter
BMW Apps
Navigation
Sat radio
Harmon Kardon
MSRP $57,600

Purchased on 9/28/13 with 20,400 miles for $36,000 

Lease return that was sold and serviced at same dealership and was a European Delivery car.

They were asking $40,500 online and gave me a "No Haggle Price" of $38,500

Under factory warranty until 5/15 then CPO kicks in. I opted for 6/100k extension of prepaid maintenance. I did the math and for me it made sense. The car will be serviced at the dealership until then. It was about $2000 and was added to the deal.

.9% interest for 60 months means just a tick over $700 a month for 60 months with just my signature to drive off.

I may have been able to get a lower price, but it had EVERYTHING I was looking for and is like new. 

The windshield had a strange "blurry" spot that turned out to be some sort of internal de- lamination. The dealership put in new OEM glass.

Now...for the important part...

Oh my how I love this car. The smooth POWER. 550 miles of range on first tank...including quite a bit of full throttle action. Couldn't be happier.

It replaces a Honda Civic Hybrid as a daily driver. I just couldn't do it any longer. :tsk:

This is my 6th BMW. 318i, 325e, 325i, 525i, E36 M3...but I have been away since 2004. Mercedes...Honda...and PORSCHE have kept me on the road. I am on my third Cayman now, as I prefer the mid-engined platform to 911s.


That is all for now. Looking forward to learning a ton from you folks.

At first glance, what should I know about my car?

Dave


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats. Enjoy the car, post a picture. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Pics!


----------



## bigbodybimmer (Feb 11, 2005)

Damn you didn't say it was a M package, very nice. 
I just got one also but only a sport package but fully loaded.
You got a good price on yours also.
I have yet to get in the 500 range on a tank but I always find my self stabbing the throttle all the time.






















Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice. I am a former resident of that area, having graduated from San Juan High School and American River. Wife has sister and brother on American River Drive and in El Dorado Hills, respectively. You'll have to let me know how Niello treats you at service time, as that area is still on my retirement short list of areas.

I have a 2011 that I bought new in May 2012 and now have ~26K on the odometer. You can see the extensive mods I have done, but the one I would suggest if you don't know about it already is the Burger Motorsports JBD. Gives you more get up and go, as if you needed it. Plus you can take it on and off relatively easily for warranty servicing at the dealer.

This car was designed to be and wants to be driven hard. Ideally that would be daily high speed autobahn runs of 10-15 miles. But since in the USA that is not feasible, you should still find opportunities to take it out and stretch its legs. Poking around town at < 1.5k RPM is not its forte nor a recommendation for long-term health IMO.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Now mod it get a piggyback or a flash with a better IC and then you will see better results(NOT REALLY since you will be racing more often than not!!)


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

So you put down no money at all? I couldn't imagine paying $700/month on a car.

Not hating man, just different strokes for different folks.

Congrats and enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> So you put down no money at all? I couldn't imagine paying $700/month on a car.
> 
> Not hating man, just different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy. :thumbup:


You would really be aghast at my monthly payment. No money down; 48 months loan on a purchase deal. But at least now it is worth about what I owe. Well, it's worth more because of all the mods I did, but probably it would be tough to get somebody else to pay for that.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> So you put down no money at all? I couldn't imagine paying $700/month on a car.
> 
> Not hating man, just different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy. :thumbup:


Sincere question for you. Just out of curiosity, how much money would a person need to earn each month before $700 for a car was no big deal? It isn't a trick question. A car is "used up" over time, so you pay monthly or in one big chunk...so cash versus finance is not the issue.

I am genuinely curious. I think that we would get lots of different answers here.


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

DaveN007 said:


> Sincere question for you. Just out of curiosity, how much money would a person need to earn each month before $700 for a car was no big deal? It isn't a trick question. A car is "used up" over time, so you pay monthly or in one big chunk...so cash versus finance is not the issue.
> 
> I am genuinely curious. I think that we would get lots of different answers here.


At 0.9% interest you SHOULD finance the whole thing for as long as possible. Invest your cash in something else.

As far as the monthly payment, I think it's a matter of choices. I live in an average-priced house but drive a far above average car. So if you looked at my $1,100 mortgage payment (plus taxes, it is NY after all) vs $800 car payment, you might think I was nuts. I think people who pay $4,000 a month for their house and park a Toyota Corolla out front are nuts. To each his or her own, I suppose.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

DaveN007 said:


> Sincere question for you. Just out of curiosity, how much money would a person need to earn each month before $700 for a car was no big deal? It isn't a trick question. A car is "used up" over time, so you pay monthly or in one big chunk...so cash versus finance is not the issue.
> 
> I am genuinely curious. I think that we would get lots of different answers here.


I just prefer to put something down up front so that my monthly payment is less. Just a personal preference.

To answer your question, I suppose it varies from person to person based on expenses such as kids, mortgage, tuition etc.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> I just prefer to put something down up front so that my monthly payment is less. Just a personal preference.
> 
> To answer your question, I suppose it varies from person to person based on expenses such as kids, mortgage, tuition


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

That's a loaded question!:rofl:

My BMW note is $737.50/month and I put something down, 60 months.

Don't even ask me what my wife's MB note is, and I traded in our 2006 Volvo as a down payment. Probably runs about what some other's mortgage may be.

All I know is the more you earn, the more you spend, and hopefully vice a versa!:rofl:

Enjoy it while you can because you definitely won't be taking it with you.:thumbup:


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

DaveN007 said:


> To answer your question, I suppose it varies from person to person based on expenses such as kids, mortgage, tuition





Flyingman said:


> All I know is the more you earn, the more you spend, and hopefully vice a versa!:rofl:
> 
> Enjoy it while you can because you definitely won't be taking it with you.:thumbup:


I remember my first new car purchase loan of 36 months cost me $88 per month in 1967. I thought it was a ton of money because I only made about $300 per month net, but Uncle Sam was footing the housing bill.

Now I have two new car payments at the same time, retired with no income other than SS and military retirement plus some part-time and savings, but as FM said, I figured the cars will probably outlive me, so what the heck, go out with a splash (and not in the nearby creek hopefully). Mother nature will get the last laugh one way or another. At least the house is paid off.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Nice. I am a former resident of that area, having graduated from San Juan High School and American River. Wife has sister and brother on American River Drive and in El Dorado Hills, respectively. You'll have to let me know how Niello treats you at service time, as that area is still on my retirement short list of areas.
> 
> I have a 2011 that I bought new in May 2012 and now have ~26K on the odometer. You can see the extensive mods I have done, but the one I would suggest if you don't know about it already is the Burger Motorsports JBD. Gives you more get up and go, as if you needed it. Plus you can take it on and off relatively easily for warranty servicing at the dealer.
> 
> This car was designed to be and wants to be driven hard. Ideally that would be daily high speed autobahn runs of 10-15 miles. But since in the USA that is not feasible, you should still find opportunities to take it out and stretch its legs. Poking around town at < 1.5k RPM is not its forte nor a recommendation for long-term health IMO.


I live in EDH. Small world.  I am ordering the Burger Motorsports JBD today. It was actually recommended to me by the SA at the dealership. LOL.

I'll check out your mods. I had an E36 M3 that I had supercharged by Dinan in Mountain View.

I tend to fall prey to mod madness...


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy335dOwner said:


> I remember my first new car purchase loan of 36 months cost me $88 per month in 1967. I thought it was a ton of money because I only made about $300 per month net, but Uncle Sam was footing the housing bill.
> 
> Now I have two new car payments at the same time, retired with no income other than SS and military retirement plus some part-time and savings, but as FM said, I figured the cars will probably outlive me, so what the heck, go out with a splash (and not in the nearby creek hopefully). Mother nature will get the last laugh one way or another. At least the house is paid off.


My first car was $500. First financed car was $108 a month in 1983. First BMW was paid for with cash from gameshow winnings in 1985. A 1984 318i. (I am not joking. I was 20.)

Now if my electric bill is less than $600 in a given month I celebrate. Over $1000 is not unheard of. $1400 was the high.

All of our circumstances are different. What we share is a passion for these special machines. :thumbup:


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> All I know is the more you earn, the more you spend, and hopefully vice a versa!:rofl:
> 
> Enjoy it while you can because you definitely won't be taking it with you.:thumbup:


I am stunned by the things we spend money on that didn't exist when I was a kid.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

DaveN007 said:


> My first car was $500. First financed car was $108 a month in 1983. First BMW was paid for with cash from gameshow winnings in 1985. A 1984 318i. (I am not joking. I was 20.)
> 
> Now if my electric bill is less than $600 in a given month I celebrate. Over $1000 is not unheard of. $1400 was the high.
> 
> All of our circumstances are different. What we share is a passion for these special machines. :thumbup:


Off topic but how is your electric bill over $1000 a month? Is this for your house? Do you live in a 10,000 sqft house?


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

EMPTYKIM said:


> Off topic but how is your electric bill over $1000 a month? Is this for your house? Do you live in a 10,000 sqft house?


This is California and I have PG&E for a utility.

Electric rates are _*tiered*_. Gas rates are *tiered*. My house is 5000 sq ft.

Since moving from a 3000 sq ft house 10 years ago, our bills have tripled. In the winter I let it get down to 60 in the house. In the summer, 80. We have a whole house fan and rarely run the AC. But we have a pool, etc, etc. Average over the year is $750 to $800 a month.

My neighbor's house is 12,000. He pays about $2500 in a bad month.

We pay .34 a kWh versus .08 in places like Texas.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

DaveN007 said:


> This is California and I have PG&E for a utility.
> 
> Electric rates are _*tiered*_. Gas rates are *tiered*. My house is 5000 sq ft.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. I've only hit tier 4 (SoCal Edison) .30/kWh in my old house. My new one is much more energy efficient and mostly gas for any "heating" type appliances.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

EMPTYKIM said:


> Makes sense. I've only hit tier 4 (SoCal Edison) .30/kWh in my old house. My new one is much more energy efficient and mostly gas for any "heating" type appliances.


I am ready for condo living. 

Once the kids are gone. 

Until then I will  every time I drive my 335d.










Or this...










Let's get back to what is important. CARS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

DaveN007 said:


> This is California and I have PG&E for a utility.
> ...
> We pay .34 a kWh versus .08 in places like Texas.





EMPTYKIM said:


> Makes sense. I've only hit tier 4 (SoCal Edison) .30/kWh in my old house. ...


Always knew other people paid quite a bit more for electricity than us here in WA state. I pay about $.09/kWh - and that's higher than most in the state, who are served by PUD's. No wonder why Microsoft and Google and Yahoo have their data centers up here. My wife is thinking about an i3... would be good.

TX is cheap because of their sources (coal, natural gas, nuclear) and well-designed grid and regulatory structure.


----------



## MayorAdamWest (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm a little confused how 60 months got you over 700/month? Even at a 40k loan, 0.9%, at 60 months is $682/month.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

MayorAdamWest said:


> I'm a little confused how 60 months got you over 700/month? Even at a 40k loan, 0.9%, at 60 months is $682/month.


I assume tax/title/license


----------



## MayorAdamWest (Apr 2, 2012)

EMPTYKIM said:


> I assume tax/title/license


He said the car was 36k, so I added 4k to get to 40k. 4k should more than cover tax, title, and fees.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

MayorAdamWest said:


> He said the car was 36k, so I added 4k to get to 40k. 4k should more than cover tax, title, and fees.


Oops I thought it was $38.5k since it said no haggle price. I have no idea now.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Welp, this thread makes me feel better about my $275/mo payment and $80/mo gas/electric bill


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

MayorAdamWest said:


> He said the car was 36k, so I added 4k to get to 40k. 4k should more than cover tax, title, and fees.


Plus around $2k for the extended all-inclusive prepaid maintenance plan. All in, it was around $42k out the door.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hoooper said:


> Welp, this thread makes me feel better about my $275/mo payment and $80/mo gas/electric bill


It's all about the ratio of income to outgo. 

A $275 a month car payment would have been INSANE when I was a paperboy.

Now, $750 for a bottle of vodka seems reasonable. :dunno:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

OP: Beautiful car. Great color combo. I hope you enjoy many years of trouble free driving. You did the right thing getting a CPO and extended maintenance IMHO.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

rmorin49 said:


> OP: Beautiful car. Great color combo. I hope you enjoy many years of trouble free driving. You did the right thing getting a CPO and extended maintenance IMHO.


Wow. GORGEOUS M635! :thumbup:


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

*I'm a self admitted energy geek*

Firstly, i didn't get BMW financing. I got local financing for 1.74% and only financed for 4 yrs. I generally like to but a large down payment. I hate debt and we are all different. Funny that i hate debt and work for the federal govt. 

I live in Texas but the energy is a little higher than the 0.08 number after you take into acct all of the fees. More like 10.5 cents but that is a far cry from 32 cents or whatever Dave quoted.

Secondly, better way of looking at energy use is just that. Look at things in terms of kw-hrs, not dollars spent. My home is quite small compared to you guys. It is paid for though. Before all of the energy saving investments, my home would use ~17,000 kw-hr per year. Now, it uses about 6,800 kw-hr per year. Keep in mind the crazy Texas summer. Highest electric bill this summer... get ready... only $136 for 869 kw-hr usage. I'm a single dad and a sub 2000 ft^2 home for me is plenty.

Single most important energy saving investment was a high efficiency A/C (at least in Texas). I did this in 2005. R50 insulation in attic. Radiation barrier in attic's ceiling. Double pane windows. yadda yadda yadda. Winter time usage about 280 to 300 kw-hr per month.
Dave, congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

DaveN007 said:


> It's all about the ratio of income to outgo.
> 
> A $275 a month car payment would have been INSANE when I was a paperboy.
> 
> Now, $750 for a bottle of vodka seems reasonable. :dunno:


Not for me. A $20 pizza still seems just as overpriced now as it was when I was in high school (with inflation its even a lot cheaper now ). That runs in the family though, I was brought up with the idea that the size of your bank account doesnt change the value of a specific item. A $20 bill is worth $20 whether you only have one more or 1,000,000 more


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hoooper said:


> Not for me. A $20 pizza still seems just as overpriced now as it was when I was in high school (with inflation its even a lot cheaper now ). That runs in the family though, I was brought up with the idea that the size of your bank account doesnt change the value of a specific item. A $20 bill is worth $20 whether you only have one more or 1,000,000 more


I guess since my family was so poor when I was a kid, we developed a sense of the value of time as opposed to money. I always think in terms of the value of my time. If I can earn 25 times the amount in an hour that it costs me to hire someone else to do something for me...like make me a pizza...then it makes no sense to make the pizza myself. Unless I really enjoy making pizzas.

Anyone who details their own car can relate to that. 

Again, I go back to the idea that we are all very different here. But we have at least one thing in common. A passion for cars that makes us want to talk about them with strangers.

So in the end, we are all a bit silly.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

It's a bit like any passion (Italian opera, running, cars, experience living in a certain part of the world, baseball player, lifting weights, F1, and on and on)---when you you find someone who likes to talk about it at about your level, it's so great. Everyone else's eyes start to glaze over pretty fast. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

That's a beautiful D. Enjoy it!

--Phil


----------



## SoCalGuy455 (Mar 1, 2014)

*DaveN007's killer 335d*

Dave,

I love your 335D - its got the perfect options. One question that I have is I've never seen one with that black fascia on the rear where the exhaust is. What option package is that a part of? :dunno: Let me know when you are tired of that car!

SoCalGuy


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

OP, excellent D. Enjoy the car, it's awesome. Your favorite time spent during a typical day would be when you are driving it. (Mine is  )

Looking at the side discussion of monthly payment makes me feel better about my current payments, though im in a more screwed up scenario than almost everyone on this board to land this kind of payment per month with a lease  but I love bimmers, am single with a while before marriage... so I am spending the wife money on myself.  (Wife money is the money you spend on wife, kids, etc that would go into savings if you're single.)

Nice discussion on houses, electricity too :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

SoCalGuy455 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I love your 335D - its got the perfect options. One question that I have is I've never seen one with that black fascia on the rear where the exhaust is. What option package is that a part of? :dunno: Let me know when you are tired of that car!
> 
> SoCalGuy


I believe that is is part of the M-Sport package.


----------



## goesD (Mar 2, 2014)

DaveN007 said:


> I believe that is is part of the M-Sport package.


Is it black or is that the lighting against your white car? On my black one with M sports package it looks more dark grayish.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

goesD said:


> Is it black or is that the lighting against your white car? On my black one with M sports package it looks more dark grayish.


It is the lighting. It is dark gray.


----------



## SoCalGuy455 (Mar 1, 2014)

*M sport package*

Thanks, I really love the look the M sport package adds. Now if I can just find a white one!

:drive:


----------

